

How did Elon Musk learn enough about rockets to run SpaceX? [Answered] - alexeichemenda
http://www.quora.com/Elon-Musk/How-did-Elon-Musk-learn-enough-about-rockets-to-run-SpaceX/answer/Jim-Cantrell

======
jmathai
That's one of the most fascinating reads I've had in some time.

Some gems...

    
    
      The one major important distinction that sets him apart  
      is his inability to consider failure.  It simply is not 
      even in his thought process.  He cannot conceive of  
      failure and that is truly remarkable.
    
      He and I had very similar upbringings, very similar 
      interests and very similar early histories.
    
      I know this because this is where we parted ways at 
      SpaceX.  We got to a point where I could not see it 
      succeeding and walked away.  He didn't and succeeded.  I 
      have 25 years experience building space hardware and he 
      had none at the time.  So much for experience.

